

Who is Responsible for Your Company's Blog? - landtco

Who writes? How do you make blogging efficient?
======
Metatron
6-person strong content team headed up by an editor and a deputy. Plus a few
freelancers making regular submissions for more variety.

Board with each team member's output being tracked through stages from
pitching to external sites, to progress on internal pieces and projects.

Research pieces, PR, opinion, news updates etc. And now we're expanding into
video too.

We run our main site which is a SaaS business, and then we also have a
supporting content site, basically an online magazine pitched at our target
demographic for the SaaS side. Let's us show that we're experts in our field
and funnel into the business.

